# محتاج لييسينز برنامج active hdl 8.1



## andaziar_85 (7 يناير 2010)

اخواني في المنتدى احتاج liecence لبرنامج 
active hdl version 8.1
اذا عندكم الفايل 
وشكرا


----------



## andaziar_85 (30 مايو 2010)

no answer


----------

